# Crappie patterns



## MadRad (May 8, 2005)

With the crappie spawn coming up quickly, I was wondering if anyone had found a pattern that works well when the crappie are in the shallows. I have tryed to invent several streamer patterns in chart and white maribou or white minnow imitators but have not had a great deal of success.

I like whiping a very small jig (1/50 oz) because catching them on a flyrod is a blast. I was just wondering if anyone else had gone down this avenue? 

Rick


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

white on white, white on chartruese clousers have always been good. Tie them with different size lead eyes and even some light bead chain. The bead chain for shallow water and the heavier lead for deep water.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

i like a small black or white wolly bugger and a cupple small pheastent tails work for me too also i like the muddler minnow they work great for me


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Black ghost streamers work well. I also like a short white bunny strip with a "hot pink" head. Use only 2 turns of lead so it doesn't sink fast. Head can be anything, including thread. If thread, just coat it with head cement or Sally Hansen's Hard as Nails.
Mike


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

Try making up some weighted mallard flank minnows...I found some chartreus flank and tied some up...they look like little green sunfish. "normally" I have seen them tied in natural flank.

Joe Cornwall shows a pattern on one of his sites, I think Buckeye Fly Fishers.

Simple pattern, hook, lead wire and 4 flank feathers.

You could also try a hornburg...same basic fly with some tail material and a collar... http://www.buckeyeflyfishers.com/fly_tying/hornburg/hornburg.htm


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

Using a fly rod, I have cast the smallest Roadrunners you can find. Also, try the James Woods Bucktail - http://www.buckeyeflyfishers.com/fly_tying/james_wood/james_wood.htm

Something else I had luck with is to tie a 2-tone Wooly Bugger. I put a bead on the hook of choice and then I tie in a Maribou tail. I wrap Chenille that matches the tail 1/2 way up the hook and tie off the fly. I push the bead against the chenille and then tie thread back on and tie in a second piece of chenille in a contrasting color. No hackle involved, but feel free. The bead in the middle keeps it falling flat, no nosedive. I've used blue/yellow, black/yellow, and chartreuse/yellow. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Bluegillmaster (Apr 1, 2006)

All I use for crappie is clousers. White, white/chartreuse, white/gray, white/black have all produced for me.


----------



## Slabs! (Oct 1, 2005)

I've used lil buggers in a variety of colors and have had incredible success. I fish spinning equipment as well with these same flies, float and fly style and doubled up and they usually outfish any plastic I've used. Tons of fun, especially for kids for any panfish! No mess like using live bait, and no losing bait!


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

what type of insect hatches can you expect on local lakes, and what patterns can you use to imitate them? I read somewhere the dragonfly or damselfly nymphs can be good. Anyone ever try them?


----------



## MadRad (May 8, 2005)

I'm off to Lake Barkley on Friday for a five day run with five other guys on a crappie mission. Of course the fly rod is in the boat too. Thanks for all the helpful ideas.

Of course the clousers are in the box and a couple of mallard flank bugs. Also put in some saltwater style wh/chart streamers. But I started thinking about it from the natural side. There are tons of baby shad in the water in the spring. So, I started tying up some mini-shad bugs in grey hen's neck and white calf hair with a little weight. They are like the big shad bass bugs only not so fancy. I'll let you know how things work out. Thanks for the help. 

Rick


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

I am brand new this season to the warm water scene, and have having fair success for crappie with many of the aforementioned flies. I wonder though, how quickly do most of you fish them? Do crappie tend to get a little more aggressive around spawn so you can strip em fast, or is it best to keep it slower? I ask because I've been catching a few on the quick strip, but most have been with a really long, slow stip of like 2 ft per strip. What usually works for you?


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

I've had most of my success with a slower long strip. I think imitating a swimming minnow works better for Crappie, rather than little jerks. The fish seem to follow longer with a slow strip.


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

Do you strip the line when fishing clousers or do you fish it under a strike indicator?


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

I don't see how you could fish a clouser with an indicator. They're just too heavy. They're meant to immitate minnows so just hanging them under an indicator may not bring much to hand. Just remember "chuck and duck!" when fishing a clouser.


----------

